# IMPEC, I'm getting annoyed!



## carbonLORD

I don't want a newly painted Race Machine, as nice as it is.

I don't want a new Team Machine, I dislike the design.

What I do want is an Impec. Ive see the new models in the dealer catalog. Hell, I was the first person to post those images online.

I understand delays, I know production and getting it right the first time is not always the case.

But why is it, when I walk in to a BMC delaer, I know more about this bike then the people who are supposed to sell it? Better yet, why is it when I bike into a BMC dealers shop on an original SLT01, full SR11, ZG Gravitas, 11' HED Jet 6's inquiring about when I can get one, the response I receive seems to not take me seriously?

There are plenty of BMC dealers sprouting up all over the place, so why is it none of them know anything about a bike that is in their shop catalog, on BMC's web site and raced by the pro circuit, beyond top of the line and likely 5 figures?

I don't know about you but if it was my job to sell bicycles, specifically BMC's I think I would know my best product, how much, how it's sized, what comes on it and when it is available, for real.

It's annoying to say the least and an embarrassment for the company.

BMC USA, you've been helpful many times here. When can we realistically expect to be sized, sealed and delivered this set-up already? How much (real prices, no guessing or pulling from dated articles), where's the complete geometry for both sizes of the 57 (assuming BMC's still making massive oversized frames).... A 42 page catalog just on the Impec to download off of the BMC web site which offers no geometry specifications aside of sizes...? Really!!?? :mad2:

As much as I love the brand I'll say it again, by the time this bike actually hits the general public it's going to be dated, but I'd still like a go at it if it's possible.


----------



## BMCUSA

CarbonLord, Thank you for your email. The Impec is on it's way - I have personally sold 10+ and they will all be delivered within the next few weeks. Regarding the correct frame size/fitting; our BMC Partners have received informations on the multiple options we offer - Race OR Performance Fit - Gruppo's - Wheels - etc. prices included. The Impec is not meant to be a stocking bike (at the BMC Partner) meaning 6 - 8-10-12.... Impec's on the floor - but a selected size run in both fit options Demo/Show bikes) - The BMC Partner has to place an order for those - If no order is placed, no Impec will be shipped to the BMC Partner.
You can be fitted, sized and place the Impec order tomorrow with your Impec Dealer.
As we have expanded the offerings on the complete bikes - we have encoutered some delays from our wheel & Gruppo manufactures, orders are placed, we (BMC) has not received the wheels/Gruppo's - frames are ready - mechanical & Di2. The Production run is as follows, in matter of SNC colors - Red - Black - White in both Fit options and this will also be the delivery sequence.
I hope this helps you in your search for some answers.

Sincerely,

BMC USA


----------



## carbonLORD

Thank you for your response BMC US.

I guess I will have to find a partner ready to seal the deal and size me based off my existing bike, which I feel fits me well, before I can learn more about the two geometrys specs in more details.

Also, pricing for frame sets only? I'm sure I'm not the only one with a parts hook up :smilewinkgrin:

I'm surprised that some partners have sold several as you state, yet the two shops I visited recently, within the last week made no inclination as to when they might be able to secure one.

I realize the Impec is not a floor model on a similar playing field with the TT01. I have no expectations to see one on the floor for a test ride either.

I only need know:

Price (frame and Di2)
Availability (within X amount of time from the point one is sized)

I'm going to outfit it with HED wheels again so I'm not really in the market for Cosmic SLRs or Lightweights

I am interested in Ultegra's Di2 though, so if there are savings to be had with a complete, who knows, maybe I'll fall in love with the Mavics or just sell them after the purchase.

I'm definitely an interested customer.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Good luck, CarbonLord. Let us know how you get on.

That said, I can't remember the last time I went to a bike shop and didn't know more about the bikes than the shop staff.


----------



## carbonLORD

qatarbhoy said:


> That said, I can't remember the last time I went to a bike shop and didn't know more about the bikes than the shop staff.


True indeed.

Cheers.


----------



## BMCUSA

CarbonLord, The Impec will be delivered in the folloing sequence (by color) - Red - Black - White SNC.
Price for an Impec frame: $6,000 (mechanical) and $6,499 for the Di2.
Di2 Ultegra is in extremely high demand - all manufactures are expecting delays in delivery, all we will be able to make partial deliveries.
The first in - first out principle is applied - so for the BMC Partners who have placed an Impec order - they are about to receive their Impec, Red Impec are on the way, complete, frames (complete & Di2) - End of October/beginning of Novemeber the black Impec is expected - in both fit options.

Sincerely,

BMC USA


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I'd wait for a review or some kind of credible road test before buying one. 
All I've heard so far are meaningless cliches.


----------



## looigi

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I'd wait for a review or some kind of credible road test before buying one...


Me too, especially at that price, especially with Cadel, George, et al, still choosing to ride the Team Machine...

Update: Another pro choosing the Team Machine...today in Paris: 

Paris - Tours 2011: Greg Van Avermaet (BMC) Wins Paris-Tours From A Two-man..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Neal71

such an amazing bike, I would really like to eventually see one in person rather than drooling over internet pics.


----------



## looigi

Neal71 said:


> such an amazing bike, I would really like to eventually see one in person rather than drooling over internet pics.


Yes indeed. I got to see them in person and even touch them when I took the following photos. I did not drool on the genuine articles however. Don't take my word for it, but IMO, they look more impressive in the promotional pics than they do in real life. 

http://bmcatuspcc.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## Posuer

Any update on the Impec? BMC posted that they would be delivered end of October or beginning of November.


----------



## mmatrix

is business to good that BMCUSA just posts on a chat site web the price and del dates. If i was the BMC dealer 
and i read Carbon Lords post i would get his phone number give him a ring and sort a bike for him.
then tell him where and when it could be picked up.

come on BMC USA get your act together, carbon lord needs sortng


----------



## kbwh

Hmm... 
In the piece about BMC in the December Peloton it seemed like they were not quite ready for Impec production at the time of the visit.
I guess the want to do it right the first time, like Campagnolo with EPS.

Ein bischen geduld, viellecht?


----------



## BMCUSA

BMC USA can ship a very limited quantity of Impec - BMC USA policy is: we ONLY ship upon "green light"/confirmation received from our BMC Partner.

Happy Holiday week-end.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## hansonator69

Let's hope that BMC are ironing out every single problem then, eh?


----------



## elviento

My personal view: BMC has been boxed in by their original design theme (having engineering features that serve no real purpose). The original SLT01 and the pro machine I both had, and they were lovely bikes. I still am not convinced those double triangles helped with anything but they looked nice and engineered. 

The IMPEC however is just not an advance. And looks kinda primitive.


----------



## looigi

elviento said:


> ...BMC has been boxed in by their original design theme (having engineering features that serve no real purpose). ...
> 
> The IMPEC however is just not an advance. And looks kinda primitive.


I don't think they're boxed in, but rather choose to continue using that design element (little braces) as a readily recognizable differentiator in the market place. 

Clearly they continue on a different tack from other manufacturers with the design of Impec. I think judging whether or not it's an "advance" should be based on objective performance.


----------



## MoPho

They have some on display at the LA Autoshow


----------



## Neal71

elviento said:


> My personal view: BMC has been boxed in by their original design theme (having engineering features that serve no real purpose). The original SLT01 and the pro machine I both had, and they were lovely bikes. I still am not convinced those double triangles helped with anything but they looked nice and engineered.
> 
> The IMPEC however is just not an advance.


What exactly makes you say this? Do you have something to substantiate your claim?


----------



## looigi

More bikes on cars...


----------



## Neal71

looigi said:


> More bikes on cars...


I'll take two please!


----------



## garminu23

Neal71 said:


> What exactly makes you say this? Do you have something to substantiate your claim?


I haven't gotten to ride an Impec (only seen them up close at races this year) but I did talk a bit with a rider about the bike. Apparently he, and many others on the team, did not like the Impec very much and prefer the other models in the lineup. He actually mentioned specifically that the Impec felt like a step backwards in comparison to the old Pro Machine

He also mentioned that the team had a high number of Impecs breaking or coming apart at the "clamshell" lugs.


----------



## BMCUSA

Impec pricing:

Di2 Frame-set: $6,499
Mechanical Frame-Set: $5,999

Complete - Di2 Ultegra pricing - W/different wheel specs:

Easton EC90SL - $11,499
Mavic Cosmic Carbone - $12,199
Zipp 404 Tub. - $12,199
DT Swiss RR 46C - $12,799
Zipp 404 Clin. - $12,799
Lightweight Tub. - $13,999
Lightweight Clin. - $14,599

If ordering an Impec today - a March delivery has to be expected - at present placed, confirmed orders are being produced and delivered.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## looigi

garminu23 said:


> ... I did talk a bit with a rider about the bike. Apparently he, and many others on the team, did not like the Impec very much and prefer the other models in the lineup. ...


The jury is still out, but the fact than the majority of TEAM BMC chose to ride the SLR01 for the entire 2011 season, including Hincapie and Evans, is pretty damning, IMO.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

bmcusa said:


> if ordering an impec today - a march delivery has to be expected


> 4 months? That fancy robot must be on "work to rule"


----------



## ultimobici

Cinelli 82220 said:


> > 4 months? That fancy robot must be on "work to rule"


I'll just stick with my trusty old VXRS built by lovely French ladies by hand.

Anyone remember the Fiat Strada/Ritmo? Designed by computer, built by robot, driven by ......!

Impec was announced with lots of fanfare over a year ago. We saw video of the process at the time, suggesting that the production line already existed. Yet we see no bikes other than Team BMC's car and a bike Cadel rode for 10m on the last day of the Tour. Methinks someone's treating us like mushrooms.


----------



## qatarbhoy

ultimobici said:


> Methinks someone's treating us like mushrooms.


Well, I'm a pretty fungi to be around.


----------



## carbonLORD

Yep... that ship has sailed.

I'm ordering a Colnago EPQ instead.

I'll keep my original SLT01 forever.


----------



## looigi

So what now, is the SLR01 chopped liver?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Seriously, /bmc should think about keeping their mouth shut until they actually have the product on hand. 
I know several people who would have bought an Impec, and now wouldn't buy ANYTHING that says BMC on it. And I don't blame them.
Why come on here shilling the thing repeatedly talking about how great it is and how it's going to be available soon, blah blah blah, when it obviously is not great and is not available. 
Anyone taking BMC up on their "order now, get it in March" nonsense has rocks in their head.
BMC credibility < zero.


----------



## Wilier_speed

As much as I applaud BMC for manufacturing the Impec frame in Switzerland I'm guessing if they built the frame in Taiwan there would have been plenty of frames available by now and at about half the price. But, like I said, kudos to them for bringing the jobs back to Europe. 

Personally I can't imagine anything better than my SLR01 though


----------



## looigi

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Seriously, /bmc should think about keeping their mouth shut until they actually have the product on hand.


^^^ This. They made a classic marketing 101 faux pas by announcing it before it was ready.


----------



## carbonLORD

looigi said:


> ^^^ This. They made a classic marketing 101 faux pas by announcing it before it was ready.


It's not so much announcing it a year ago with nothing to show for it but a YouTube video.

It's having it in the dealer catalogue with several options and *still* having nothing to show for it now six months later.

Plus, no dealer I've been to is ready to take my money for one which is a big ole black flag in my book.

Figure I better place an order on something else now If I want to have it built and trained on in time for next season.


----------



## dkm

i rode an Impec D12 at interbike demo days....wow. i loved it. i'll get one when they come out.


----------



## ultimobici

dkm said:


> i rode an Impec D12 at interbike demo days....wow. i loved it. i'll get one *if* they come out.


Fixed it for you!:wink5:


----------



## dkm

LOL..thats pretty funny. I like that. I seriously did lol. 






ultimobici said:


> Fixed it for you!:wink5:


----------



## qatarbhoy

I'm saving up for a winged horse.


----------



## looigi

Pix of Team BMC training in Spain. No Impecs in evidence.

Thumbnail Gallery Photos | Cyclingnews.com

No Impecs in the TDU either...hmmm.


----------



## Rickard Laufer

No more words on Impec? Anyone bought one?


----------



## carbonLORD

I bought a Venge instead. Thats now 2 bikes that could have been an Impec 

View attachment 280225


----------



## Cinelli 82220

A Venge in the hand is worth two Impecs in the bush.

Wonder how much capital BMC wrote off on that carbon weaving machine and all the lug forming molds. Rihs must have incredibly deep pockets. Or maybe he sold it to Time.


----------



## looigi

Cinelli 82220 said:


> A Venge in the hand is worth two Impecs in the bush.
> 
> Wonder how much capital BMC wrote off on that carbon weaving machine and all the lug forming molds. Rihs must have incredibly deep pockets. Or maybe he sold it to Time.


Yep. The new road bike debuting at the Giro has none of that weaving or shell node stuff.


----------



## B05

BMC impec 2013 Framesets road bikes/bicycles

BMC Impec Dura-Ace Di2 2012 Complete Bike
*this shop is based in Toronto, Canada

I'm guessing these shops have to order them directly from BMC and don't have them in-store.


----------



## PaxRomana

Why would anyone buy an Impec now?


----------



## javierabegazo

Very funny thread to follow


----------



## Kowalski

PaxRomana said:


> Why would anyone buy an Impec now?


why not?


----------



## carbonLORD

Kowalski said:


> why not?


sigh...

I guess we all have to get posts somehow.


----------



## Kowalski

carbonLORD said:


> sigh...
> 
> I guess we all have to get posts somehow.


like this? )) assembled on monday


----------



## carbonLORD

Yes like that... Why is the picture hosted on a Russian p0rn site is a better question.


----------



## looigi

I'd definitely consider crossing the RD/FD cables in the down tube.


----------



## KojoAkimbo

B05 said:


> BMC impec 2013 Framesets road bikes/bicycles
> 
> BMC Impec Dura-Ace Di2 2012 Complete Bike
> *this shop is based in Toronto, Canada
> 
> I'm guessing these shops have to order them directly from BMC and don't have them in-store.


Huh. I was just in LBS here in Napa, and they had an Impec, Team Machine, and several others. Didn't think to ask if the Impec was a special order. I'll ask the owner about it next time I'm in. BTW: it looked very cool, but I guess esthetics are personal.


----------



## carbonLORD

Heh, a customer picked up a set of Gravitas Cranks from me and put them on this.

View attachment 283389


----------

